# Site hosting recommendations



## Johnboy2978 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.  Until recently I had some free hosting from a member of another forum and decided to make up a web site.  It grew to something I was reasonably proud of and I enjoyed checking the stats from time to time to see who was visiting and what they were looking at.  Apparently August 1st the site "expired" and I was thinking of paying for a site and hosting.  Also my photography has begun to grow and pay for itself, and I got a couple of jobs that I might have missed otherwise by having a site others could look at.  

I checked out GoDaddy and it looks like I can register my domain and get my hosting from them for about $70/year.  Anyone have positive/negative experience w/ them?  Any other suggestions?


----------



## eravedesigns (Aug 7, 2007)

use www.nixism.com they are a new host but I got to know the guy who own it on aim and hes a great guy. The website is really easy to use and you get instant updates via email if anythign goes wrong and about payments. The server is very fast in my opinion as well especially when I am doing uploads of large files.


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 7, 2007)

if you have 1and1 or 1und1 over there ... I am pretty happy with them ...


----------



## AMP (Aug 7, 2007)

i like hostdime.com


----------



## Lars Leber (Aug 7, 2007)

Hostgator.com is pretty good.


----------

